# Where is coolant bleeder on 86 Stanza Wagon CA20E



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Where is coolant bleeder on 86 Stanza Wagon CA20E?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't believe there was a bleeder on the CA-series engines. Your best bet is to raise the front end and get one of those 2 qt. funnels with the radiator attachements to help you bleed out the air. The CA's weren't nearly as bad with the air pockets as were the later KA-series in the later Stanzas.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks. I got started on this project the other day and the drain plug handle snapped right off when I tried to unturn it. I guess 20 year old brittle plastic explains it. I'm waiting for the dealer to get one in before I can drain/change the tstat/refill now...

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

alank2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. I got started on this project the other day and the drain plug handle snapped right off when I tried to unturn it. I guess 20 year old brittle plastic explains it. I'm waiting for the dealer to get one in before I can drain/change the tstat/refill now...
> 
> ...


Mine had done the same thing, I just pulled the bottom rad hose from rad itself and did the drain that way, was way faster anyways. i left the drain cock on rad alone after the outer part broke, didn't want to disturb it.


----------

